# DirecTivo users - check your Season Passes!



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I found most of my Season Passes were NOT seeing any of the new shows starting this week and next. I fixed the problem by deleting the old Season Pass and recreating it.

My DirecTivo is running software 6.2 - apparently this problem only affects those running 6.2 and 6.2a.

More info here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403754


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Same problem here... running zippered ver 6.2a on both Dtivos.

Thanks for the alert!


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Good heads up....

I noticed mine yesterday while I was waiting for football to start.

It seemed to be across the boards.
On mine, it was missing the Closer, Burn Notice, Monk, Psych, Eureka season passes.
It was also missing the Prison Break season pass that I had just put in last monday morning?!?!?

The heavy season pass programming starts next week, so hopefully it gets fixed quick.

Bill


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Deleting and recreating the Season Passes seemed to do the trick. I better have a copy of "Terminator: Sarah Connors Chronicles" sitting on my hard drives when I get home from work tonight!


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for this heads up. On my machine, the switch occurred last Friday. I had a five times a week rerun show that was going Monday through Friday on a local channel. Thursday did record, but Friday didn't. I re-created the season pass and it's back.

Note that the Tivoweb Plus programmers have discovered that version 6.4a uses a different format for season passes than 6.2a and their backup season pass module does not work with 6.4a. So the guide data has changed or the method of handling it has changed.

Wasn't the original spontaneous re-boot problem traced back to a change in guide data?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I'd noticed it on a few shows, but last night I double checked and now 80+&#37; of the shows in the Season Pass manager are set up with double entries (the old non-working SP, and the new replacent SP).

Annoying. Of the shows I could check (ones with at least one showing on the correct channel) only 2 or 3 didn't need a new SP.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Happened here too. 6.2-01-2-151, Zippered.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want to get the new season of Heroes, you better create a new Season Pass TODAY!

Heroes
Countdown to the Premiere
Mon, Sep 22, 8:00 PM on NBC
The cast of ``Heroes'' takes viewers behind the scenes of the show and inside a private premiere party in Hollywood.


Heroes
The Second Coming; The Butterfly Effect
Mon, Sep 22, 9:00 PM on NBC
The identity of the shooter is revealed, throwing Peter and Matt into uncharted territory; Sylar declares war on the Company and attacks its primary facility, but finds more than he expected on Level 5.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

I assume you are talking about season passes from last year? I delete my season passes after I watch a season finale.

But that is my thing. I have not missed a following season.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Ilovetorecord2 said:


> I assume you are talking about season passes from last year? I delete my season passes after I watch a season finale.
> 
> But that is my thing. I have not missed a following season.


Actually some of the season passes for shows this summer, stopped recording with 2 or 3 weeks to go. (Burn Notice, the Closer, Monk)

Bill


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

The guide data format change occurred on August 29 as best I can tell from my experience and the posts here. Since it is affecting even Series 1 machines, obviously it is the guide data format that has been changed. There is usually 11-12 days of guide data that your Tivo has to deal with and index. So, by about the 10th or 11th of September, the Tivo should have had all new guide data and no old guide data. Give the Tivo an extra day to index everything so I'm thinking that if you created a season pass after say September 15, it's probably going to be okay.

It looks like older software isn't handling the new guide format as well as the latest software. Whatever is going on -- it's the guide data.


----------

